# Leo Gaje UK seminar



## LabanB (Dec 29, 2001)

FOR THE FIRST TIME EVER

IN THE UK

GRAND TUHON

LEO T. GAJE

of the

PEKITI-TIRSIA KALI SYSTEM


On the 18/19th of May 2002, Leo Tortal Gaje (inheritor of the Pekiti-Tirsia Kali system of Filipino Martial Arts) will be teaching a weekend course introducing this world famous system, best known for its effective knife and close quarter work. 

The seminar will include the following: 

Pekiti-Tirsia advanced methodology.
Dumog/Pangamut
Daga y Daga Advanced. 
Combat Sports Introduction
Philosophy and Cultural Tradition of the PTK system



A. Two days instruction - 50% non-refundable deposit in advance = £50.00

B. One day instruction - 50% non-refundable deposit in advance = £30.00

(Once a deposit has been received, venue and accommodation information will be sent out)



INSTRUCTORS -Bring 5 Students and Your Place is FREE!!!! -



FOR MORE INFORMATION, AND TO BOOK YOUR PLACE CONTACT:



Bill Lowery

LabanB@excite.com/ http://www.labanbaston.cjb.net



- PLACES LIMITED - 

BOOK BY 6TH APRIL 2002 FOR ADVANCED PRICE


----------



## IFAJKD (Jan 3, 2002)

wish I could be there


----------

